# Finally Done!!! A story



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

When I joined KP last spring, I was surprised at all the talk of WIPs (unfinished projects). Early last fall I was talking with friends and feeling very smug when I announced that I had no unfinished projects. Everytime I get a little full of myself, Mother Nature reminds me that humble is really a good characteristic. So the story goes like this.

Way back in 1977 I found a sample of bargello work that I fell in love with. I had never done anything using bargello so I gave it a try and decided then that I should make chair covers to a dining room set which I didnt even have at the time. I bought enough materials (yarn, canvas, etc) to do a set of 12 chairs and great enthusiasm started working on the covers. After finishing chair cover #1 (approx. 30 square), life intervened with moves, family and career so fast forward to 1994, when I started the second chair cover. Before I finished chair cover #2, once again another move, etc. etc. Now fast forward to 2011 and last October when I decided I needed to use my needlepoint frames. Yep, there was the unfinished 2nd chair cover  still on the frames. And what did I immediately notice? Chair cover #2 not only was not a duplicate of the first pattern, I had worked it in needlepoint stitch rather than in bargello. Now what to do?? Not only was I humbled by having made such outrageous claims about unfinished projects, but I now was reminded of a project that was huge in scope, but one where the work/effort in the chair cover #2 was inconsistent with the 1st chair cover. 

So I finished chair cover #2 and then decided I would do another chair cover exactly like #1; expecting that with 2 matching chair covers, I'd just set aside #2 as a MISTAKE. And then, half way through chair cover #3 (right pattern and right stitch), I realized that I had some yarn from dye lots complementary to original colors, but not the same  and of course, I had used them before I realized what was going on. Now What???? 

Okay, at this point I had three chair covers all with variations. In the intervening years, I had acquired a set of 6 dining room chairs that did need to be recovered. The only reasonable solution was to make 3 more covers using the same yarn, the same bargello technique, but different patterns. Now all six covers are complete and applied to the chairs. The colors are a bit out of date after the 35 intervening years, but I still like them and in any case, the chairs will usually be pushed in under the edge of the table. Project Done Finally!!!! Now I can say, "I don't think I have any unfinished projects except was in on my needles at the moment....."


----------



## margaretcave (May 30, 2012)

Wow - that is some work. They look amazing. Well done you.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I love the color combinations and you do beautiful work. I think they were worth the wait, and retro styles are fun. You know, if you used those colors and technique to make some tote bags, you could probably sell them or they would make fabulous gifts, if you think it's worth your time. They are really gorgeous.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

They are fabulous.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

That's a great idea. Since I originally bought enough yarn for 12 chairs and only made 6, I do have a lot of yarn left. And I must say, once I got into really working with bargello designs, it was a hoot. I imagine I'll mull it around in my head for awhile and then one day decide that I either need to get rid of the yarn or use it up. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Really pretty and unique. Did you also make the tablecloth?


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow! Working on some of those patterns would have given me a headache, but they are gorgeous>


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Gmarie -- yes I did make the knitted tablecloth. It is a Marianne Kinzel pattern made in size 10 crochet thread. Guess I made it about 10-11 years ago.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW! that's beautiful!


----------



## berandia06 (Oct 30, 2012)

That is fantastic great work and the colour dazeling .


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous!

You did a fantastic job. Make more!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

They are so unique and beautiful. I love the idea of 6 designs. Makes it look interesting and fun.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Gmarie -- yes I did make the knitted tablecloth. It is a Marianne Kinzel pattern made in size 10 crochet thread. Guess I made it about 10-11 years ago.


It also is very beautiful. Don't think I will tackle a knitted tablecloth, but will take on a crocheted one.


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, they are stunning and what a great story.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Wowww....I have never seen anything like this! It is beautiful !!!! Absolutely, fabulously beautiful. And that goes for the tablecloth also. :-o (jaw dropped)


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow wow wow that about sums it up. Lovely work!


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

Love them, the colors are beautiful.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

So fantastic!!! Love both styles and all the colors.


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Absolutly fabulous work....Love all the colours....xxx... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Your Bargello/needlepoint work is beautiful.
The chairs don't know how long it took you to do them!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow! Amazing work!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Just stunning.


----------



## akkath (Nov 15, 2011)

Stunning work, on both, the chairs, and the tablecloth! You're very talented! Great work!


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome work! Mistakes? What mistakes! Looks like you planned them that way  So sit back and enjoy with your great accomplishment! WOW!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

You are one talented lady!!! Well-worth the time to complete!


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

I am amazed at your skill. These are knitted patterns? Fantastic work!!


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

WOW!!! Just beautiful! They complimenteach other.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Love them they are beautiful. You should be proud


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

They are quite stunning and so bang up to date now. Congratulations on finishing your work but more so on the beautiful work you have produced.


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

Stunning work!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

The chair seat designs are gorgeous. I have some unfinished bargello.....doubt if I'll ever finish...forgotten how to do it. Congratulations on finishing your project to a happy conclusion..they are stunning. Like the suggestion as to creating bags with the rest of the materials. Good luck.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Stunning work, well done.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I am speechless! what a job! you deserve a medal.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> When I joined KP last spring, I was surprised at all the talk of WIPs (unfinished projects). Early last fall I was talking with friends and feeling very smug when I announced that I had no unfinished projects. Everytime I get a little full of myself, Mother Nature reminds me that humble is really a good characteristic. So the story goes like this.
> 
> Way back in 1977 I found a sample of bargello work that I fell in love with. I had never done anything using bargello so I gave it a try and decided then that I should make chair covers to a dining room set which I didnt even have at the time. I bought enough materials (yarn, canvas, etc) to do a set of 12 chairs and great enthusiasm started working on the covers. After finishing chair cover #1 (approx. 30 square), life intervened with moves, family and career so fast forward to 1994, when I started the second chair cover. Before I finished chair cover #2, once again another move, etc. etc. Now fast forward to 2011 and last October when I decided I needed to use my needlepoint frames. Yep, there was the unfinished 2nd chair cover  still on the frames. And what did I immediately notice? Chair cover #2 not only was not a duplicate of the first pattern, I had worked it in needlepoint stitch rather than in bargello. Now what to do?? Not only was I humbled by having made such outrageous claims about unfinished projects, but I now was reminded of a project that was huge in scope, but one where the work/effort in the chair cover #2 was inconsistent with the 1st chair cover.
> 
> ...


Those are fantastic, I have done a lot of needlepoint, long time ago, and I really appreciate your great work, I love it that they are not exactly identical.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Those are beautiful. I love the colors and patterns. They are classic. Some things never go out of style. They look modern and stylish. Great work. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I have never heard of the technique that you used, bargello designs. I will have to research it and see what the concept around it is. Beautiful work, though. It made my eyes have to adjust though..


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Snap, crackle and POP!
I'm full of admiration for you. I had a go at Bargello once, lasted about a week.
Just beautiful work, and those colours, tip-top fashion again


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't want to be a pain in the rear but do you have a pattern that you are able to share. this looks very interesting and i would love to look into it furture


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

they are beautiful I love chair #4 & 5.BEAUTIFUL. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

patchz said:


> I don't want to be a pain in the rear but do you have a pattern that you are able to share. this looks very interesting and i would love to look into it furture


There are books in the Library that have complete directions and patterns on Bargello


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Fantastic! I love bargello but haven't done it in years...hmmm, maybe a winter project? I LOVE the fact that they aren't identical, much more artistic and interesting that way. Good job!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow! Wow! Wow! Fantastic craft work.


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

Lovely work!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow and double wow, they are beautiful.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Simply gorgeous but scrolling down made my eyes go funny. I love the colours too.


----------



## abbie021 (Oct 7, 2011)

wow, what a lot of work you have done!! LOVE the 3-D effect!


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

they are amazing, i particularly like your tablecloth, what a task you undertook. well worth the effort, you should be proud of this work :thumbup:


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

These are utterly stunning. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

They are seriously awesome - way to go on finishing them - fabulous :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Fabulous work. Can imagine it would have been hard on the eyes to do. Wow! what determination. Well done you


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I love bargello.
I've made diningroom chairs for my Mom in all different patterns on purpose. I use all the same colors 4 shades of seafoam from very light to very dark. I loved every minute of it and the chairs look great.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Stunning work, they are beautiful!!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow! Everything is beautiful! I love the different patterns with the same (or very similar) colors. Some high end designer would probably charge an arm and a leg to come up with that idea. ;-) The table cloth is amazing too. You do great work. 

P.S. I love the style of the chairs, too!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> When I joined KP last spring, I was surprised at all the talk of WIPs (unfinished projects). Early last fall I was talking with friends and feeling very smug when I announced that I had no unfinished projects. Everytime I get a little full of myself, Mother Nature reminds me that humble is really a good characteristic. So the story goes like this.
> 
> Way back in 1977 I found a sample of bargello work that I fell in love with. I had never done anything using bargello so I gave it a try and decided then that I should make chair covers to a dining room set which I didnt even have at the time. I bought enough materials (yarn, canvas, etc) to do a set of 12 chairs and great enthusiasm started working on the covers. After finishing chair cover #1 (approx. 30 square), life intervened with moves, family and career so fast forward to 1994, when I started the second chair cover. Before I finished chair cover #2, once again another move, etc. etc. Now fast forward to 2011 and last October when I decided I needed to use my needlepoint frames. Yep, there was the unfinished 2nd chair cover  still on the frames. And what did I immediately notice? Chair cover #2 not only was not a duplicate of the first pattern, I had worked it in needlepoint stitch rather than in bargello. Now what to do?? Not only was I humbled by having made such outrageous claims about unfinished projects, but I now was reminded of a project that was huge in scope, but one where the work/effort in the chair cover #2 was inconsistent with the 1st chair cover.
> 
> ...


They look amazing. We should all have such problems.


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

wow


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW they are amazing and you should be so proud. I like the fact that they are all unique, makes it more interesting and such an heirloom, WELL done.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Stunning :thumbup:


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

they are really cool


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful,After all your hard work,I would cover them, before anyone sat on them,


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Really "eye popping" the colors are so vibrant..beautiful work!


----------



## MummaMia (Jul 4, 2012)

stunning and very eycatching. Must have done your eyes in.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Breath taking, wonderful work and gorgeous colors and designs. It was worth all you went through to finish.

Maddi


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Incredible, the amount of work that went into them...would probably still be a WIP in my world! Great job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

I just love them all including table cover.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Although they may be different they are all beautiful and you are a star for getting them all finished.
Very, very clever work, something I have never tried,but looking at your work I don't think I'll start. Well done.


----------



## Barbara from Virginia (Oct 25, 2011)

I love the story AND your work.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

You were very clever in the way you were able to use all the different patterns--much more interesting than having them all the same. Somewhere in the dark recesses I have some needlepoint that needs to be completed!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I think they are lovely and today it is "IN" for things not to be exactly the same so I love the look


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow!! They are beautiful. I would be proud to have something that pretty on my dining room chairs.


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

Are you KIDDING!? You made those? They are truely
gorgeous. I can't even imagine such a project, anything with multiples of more than two are beyond my scope. I bow to your skills!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Stunning design, colour and work. There was a time when mis-matched china on a dining table was the in thing . As Martha said "it's a good thing ". So my point, why not the same for chair covers, It's all beautiful and you are so creative. Love the story.


----------



## kipper (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful patterns, beautifully worked! I'd be afraid to let anyone sit on them!!


----------



## barbararoblin (May 17, 2012)

well done with these beautiful chair covers. the work that you have done on these six chair covers is immense. 

so now you have the time to start a new 'project'. i wish i could do something like this.

cheers
barbara


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice work. Love the colors


----------



## redwing28 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi ther belle1, I must say you must be cleverest person I have ever heard of. Your work is astonishing! good on you girl.. keep up the good work.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Talk about a lot of work and so beautiful! You aren't really going to sit on them, are you??


----------



## Csknitty (Jul 12, 2012)

The chairs are beautiful! I hope you show off your work.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome work!


----------



## ctcookie (Mar 2, 2012)

Making lemonade out of lemons  Great solution! They are all beautiful. My favorite is #6! Must be a great feeling to finish something started 35 years ago! :thumbup:


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

Those are beautiful, and each a little work of art. I prefer that they coordinate, but do not match. I think I recognize your original bargello pattern from a book I have. I always preferred needlepoint patterns that were geometric designs instead of pictures. And they will last forever

Nearly 40 years ago, I made a needlepoint piano bench cover. I remember that my husband wanted me to consider the amount of work (10x10 canvas, so 100 stitches per square inch) and to think about how I'd feel if one of our kids spilled food on it or an adult stained it with red wine. It survived our children and has proved so durable that we moved it to cover a replacement piano bench when the old one gave out.


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

They are all awesome. What a great job :thumbup:


----------



## rlpknits (Apr 19, 2012)

I LOVE Bargello!!! I did quite a bit many years ago and you've made me want to pick it up again. I can almost guarantee I have at least one unfinished something that I could pull out. Your seats are lovely and I think it was a great idea to do different patterns...more interesting for the sitters as well as for you.


----------



## mjanette (Oct 12, 2011)

Gorgeous work! Your chairs alone are very nice, they look like a Scandinavian design -- and the seats just add to them.


----------



## sheriet (Mar 23, 2011)

Who says they have to match? I think they are way to beautiful to keep shoved under the table. Keep them where they can be properly admired!!!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

My God, that is such an impressive work!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

You are so talented, very pretty.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!! I LOVE that they aren't matchy-matchy--so much more interesting, creative and story-worthy. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!! I LOVE that they aren't matchy-matchy--so much more interesting, creative and story-worthy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

I love how each one is different. That is very eclectic - my favorite design style.


----------



## jacqui_c (Mar 30, 2011)

I love that fact that they are all a little different. Looks like you did it on purpose. Very nice!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful knitted tablecloth and beautiful chair covers!!!


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow! Those are amazing! I wouldn't allow anyone to sit on them!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

They are pretty. I have never tackle any thing like that. My hat off to you lady.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle, they are just lovely and you did great work! What a daunting project! Even if I'd sat down and worked on it daily, I'd have taken longer than you did!!! lol

Good job!


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Love the colors and you did great work, but I would never attemp something like this, you are a brave woman.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, that sure turned out nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful work, i used to do bargello. dont know that my eyes would let me now. i have some needlepoint stuff ....still not done. 

u should be very proud beautiful work!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

JUST AMAZING! Originals, and you did it! Lovely! This took such skill and persistence! Wonderful!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful work!! I am going to show my stupidity now. What kind of material did you use to do the Bargello on? And it is needlepoint right?


----------



## notenuftime (Sep 19, 2011)

Speechless!!


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

If china shops and bridal registries are showing mix and match dinnerware, you were definitely ahead of your time not 35 years past it.


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow... just beautiful!!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Job well done!! Wow!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Wow! Each one is stunning! I'm impressed! Lovely work!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

I LOVE your work! I have done some bargello in my time, but none a wonderful as yours.


----------



## knitty witt (Oct 24, 2012)

beautiful..I love each design and the story behind them, the table cloth is very pretty too..well done you..x


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW!!! I was expecting burnt orange, yellows and advocado greens.... these are stunning... no wonder you were inspired to finish them...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh very true... I just bought a pair of socks that came with 3 socks.. the tag says that they are intended to NOT match... LOL



Savta Fern said:


> If china shops and bridal registries are showing mix and match dinnerware, you were definitely ahead of your time not 35 years past it.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Totally amazing!!!!!


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

How beautiful, what an acheivement,very well done :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I love them and what really makes them is exciting is the variations. You could make a couple of pillows for your livingroom with the leftovers. They are just beautiful!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> When I joined KP last spring, I was surprised at all the talk of WIPs (unfinished projects). Early last fall I was talking with friends and feeling very smug when I announced that I had no unfinished projects. Everytime I get a little full of myself, Mother Nature reminds me that humble is really a good characteristic. So the story goes like this.
> 
> Way back in 1977 I found a sample of bargello work that I fell in love with. I had never done anything using bargello so I gave it a try and decided then that I should make chair covers to a dining room set which I didnt even have at the time. I bought enough materials (yarn, canvas, etc) to do a set of 12 chairs and great enthusiasm started working on the covers. After finishing chair cover #1 (approx. 30 square), life intervened with moves, family and career so fast forward to 1994, when I started the second chair cover. Before I finished chair cover #2, once again another move, etc. etc. Now fast forward to 2011 and last October when I decided I needed to use my needlepoint frames. Yep, there was the unfinished 2nd chair cover  still on the frames. And what did I immediately notice? Chair cover #2 not only was not a duplicate of the first pattern, I had worked it in needlepoint stitch rather than in bargello. Now what to do?? Not only was I humbled by having made such outrageous claims about unfinished projects, but I now was reminded of a project that was huge in scope, but one where the work/effort in the chair cover #2 was inconsistent with the 1st chair cover.
> 
> ...


I could see that that is your passion. I love your tablecloth also.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Antiques of the future i would say. Really nice design of chair and stunning with your seat covers and your tablecloth ........a real heirloom.


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, those are absolutely Amazing!!! I love that they are all unique. Great work!!!


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

I love the colors, great work.


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful and love how the offset each other. You are very talented.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

The bargello is pretty. Needlepoint takes so long for me to do. The different designs are good. I enjoyed your story to go with the projects. You tablecloth is really pretty.


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

The bargello is pretty. Needlepoint takes so long for me to do. The different designs are good. I enjoyed your story to go with the projects. You tablecloth is really pretty.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

My Gash !! Indescribable !!!


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I like the variety looks really nice. I have cushion in my dinning room and maybe 2 are alike . I like the variety of things makes it more interesting.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful! Too pretty to sit on!


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

And they couldn't be more beautiful if they were planned!
pj stitches!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

That is truly amazing. rlmayknit


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

What stunning work. Congratulations for finishing the covers and they look fantastic!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful. I like the variations.
Instead of mistakes, they are Designer Originals.
No one else in the WORLD has a set just like it!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

They are all beautiful! You do amazing work! They all look very nice together, too! Who says things HAVE to match exactly?? Great job!! Congrats on finishing. I, too, think it may be nice to make tote bags. I LOVE the balls pattern!


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

They are spectacular. Glad you got them done and showed us.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

when I saw your work the first words that came to mind were wow what beautiful work. What lovely colors.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh how I love to look at bargello. those are so pretty!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

What fun. Now you have something to talk about at the table.


----------



## sewnhair (Jun 7, 2011)

WOW!!! WOW!!! WOW!!! Amazing!! You did a fantastic job on these --- Too gorgeous for words! 
I would just worry that something would get spilled & stain them.

Absolutely beautiful!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful, and I love the different patterns!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I love them all!


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Beautiful! Anyone sitting on them - no way!!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I am having a hard time picking my jaw up off the floor. Absolutely without a doubt BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

They are GORGEOUS and well worth the wait. I love the different patterns for a fun, funky, eclectic look. Great job!


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Love, love, love each and every design and the colors. Much more interesting than 6 matching chairs. For sure they will become family heirlooms.


----------



## Jopett (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow!The chairs all look wonderful and so unique.It doesn't matter that they aren't all the same.You must be very pleased with them.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

amazing work.... very talented.....


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the difference in the patterns!


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

WOW! These are just gorgeous!!!!!!! Beautiful colors


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Stunning. So beautiful, and the tablecloth.


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful colours, they look lovely. My mum used to do it years ago, but I've never tried it.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm a bit retro myself and love both the colors and the design variations. Excellent job!

Ellie


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow those are beautiful. With your patterns it must have been hard on the eyes to do. I have menears and that would make me dizzier then I already am. lol


----------



## kimberknit (Jun 8, 2012)

all of the work is gorgeous! I love the colors, the designs. everything about it is fantastic, I would love to have those at my table. I am inspired to learn how to do this and try my luck at some antique shops for chairs. shabby chic type thing. congrats - it's a project well done no matter how long it took, just remember you were busy building a beautiful life in between making beautiful cushions.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Amazing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gavinsgrammy (Feb 11, 2012)

Those are absolutely gorgeous! I love that you did them in different designs. And, outdated or not, the colors are beautiful!


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Your chairs are gorgeous.


----------



## jaysallycat (Apr 27, 2012)

Friederike said:


> Wowww....I have never seen anything like this! It is beautiful !!!! Absolutely, fabulously beautiful. And that goes for the tablecloth also. :-o (jaw dropped)


I'm in total agreement with Friederike.A-MAZ-ING.Would love to have the ability to do something llike this but i doubt i ever will.Keep on with your fantastic work and please post more of your pictures.
Ali xxx


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my, I have never seen anything as beautiful as them, they are gorgeous, almost like 3D. I love them, great work.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh WOW :thumbup: those are gorgeous, looks like a lot of work. I like the idea of different patterns with the same color scheme. What a fantastic job, love them all. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Just blew me away! What an undertaking! Beautiful, wow!


----------



## aascott52 (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow! I love them. What beautiful work!


----------



## Glitz (Apr 28, 2012)

Those chairs look absolutely amazing - truly beautiful work. And I love the tablecloth too. Kudos to you for finishing the set, I cannot imagine spending so much time on a project.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, I think it's fantastic what you've done! The beauty of bargello (according to my teacher 30 years ago!) are the designs and intense colors used - your chair seats are different but related and that's the beauty! My first love is needlepoint including bargello, and I've mostly concentrated on knitting because needlepoint supplies are not readily available. What you have done is truly outstanding, and I appreciate your work more than you know.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

I love creative thinking. You did a marvelous job and deserve applause! Great job!


----------



## jonibeginner (Oct 15, 2012)

These are beautiful! Did you have a pattern or did you create it on your own? jonibeginner


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That is some OUTSTANDING work you have done. Yes, I remember Bargello from the 70's myself.
I am so glad you completed this very unique project. It could not be more beautiful surrounding your pretty table. I LOVE the colors and the eclectic look the various patterns and stitches provide.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

A warm thank you for all of your kind remarks. I do intend/actually am using the chairs now. I decided a number of years ago, that the concept of "saving for good" translates to using it now -- because now is good. And besides, why can't each of us treat ourselves to a bit of luxury and surround ourselves with things we like. If a chair cover gets ruined -- well then we'll deal with it and maybe do yet another cover....... Thanks for your support.


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

You Did Good!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing work!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are beautiful! I like to adapt bargello patterns to cross stitch. In fact I have three on the computer ready to be printed! You color choices are beautiful! Love the bold colors!


----------



## dwcarr454 (Apr 11, 2011)

Just beautiful! Great work, and such perseverance!


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful work and great story. I like similar but slightly different things and have done that on purpose over the years but not on the scale you have. The chair covers are absolutely stunning.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Do you have any idea ... what you have is a matched mismatched set, not sure if this is the correct name but I have seen similar but not near as bright and pretty - in stores ...you know THAT kind of store where your eyes are drawn by the colors and you grab the price tag really wanting that/those item (s) and then.. then... you get that tag up wshere you can see it and almost pass out from the sticker shock!  :!: 

You should be so proud of yourself.. my only question is ....can you make me a knitting pattern like the chairs? :thumbup:


----------



## melaniew (Sep 29, 2011)

Those are wonderful, you are very patient and talented, well done!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I think they look great! The colors and designs are amazing. I would love to have them on my chairs. Thank you for sharing your story and photos.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful!!! 40 yrs. ago I made needlepoint seat covers for my mother. They look wonderful still and show very little wear. Good luck with yours.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

These are drop-dead gorgeous! Nice job! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW! Wondrful work - chairs and table cloth


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Project Done Finally!!!! Now I can say, "I don't think I have any unfinished projects except was in on my needles at the moment....."
DDD


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> They are so unique and beautiful. I love the idea of 6 designs. Makes it look interesting and fun.


It looks like you did it on purpose (which, of course, you did). My absolute favorite is....well, no, I like.....um, well...... actually, number.....uh....gee, they're all attractive. Shame to hide them under the table, but then they're a nice surprise when someone pulls the chair out. Great work, outstanding perseverence.


----------



## Cherokee80 (Feb 20, 2011)

I saw these chairs at the LAKEVIEW fair this summer and they were breath taking when you walked into the building So thankful I got to see them in person. Thanks


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

you do gorgeous work and should be very proud. every chair is unique.


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

Your chairs are gorgous!!! And that was a great idea to make them all different. I would have done that too. I still have my Bargello books from 'way back' and didn't think anyone remembered that 'craft' any more. I made many pillows for gifts, but of course none for myself  One day I would love to do a Bargello pillow for me, but that probably won't happen in this lifetime as I am constantly knitting for others and loving every minute of it


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

They're gorgeous! You're very talented!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very pretty i just love the colors & your work!


----------



## wishicould (Nov 5, 2011)

i am in complete awe of such beautiful work... and i love the chairs!


----------



## sjordanc (Aug 9, 2011)

I love the ribbon pattern one and the colors. Are those knit,crochet or what? Do you still have the patterns or a link to them? Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Sjordanc -- these are bargello which is a form of embroidery on canvas using wool tapestry yarn. The patterns are derivative of others that I saw and translated for use with the colors I had to work with.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Those are amazing, as is the table cloth! (And I love your chairs, too.) That is so much work, I couldn't imagine doing it as anything other than a decade(s) spanning project. 
I wonder were you just a little sad when you were finally done?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Cathyknits -- Since I "refound" the project I've been working on it since January of this year -- so basically I did 4+ chair covers in this year. And the more I did the more excited I became. It was a lot of fun, perusing patterns books and trying to figure out what I could do given the limitations of the colors on hand. Then added to that, for covers #4-6 I wanted distinctly difference geometric impacts. #4 is round, #5 is vertical and #6 is diagonal. That by the time I finished #6, I was ready to take on another and try some more interesting ideas that just kept popping into my head. Someday, I'd like to try some 4-way bargello -- that might be fun for some tote bags. In any case, I have lots of yarn left, so when the time is right, I'll start another project. Who know maybe someday I'll get the urge to replace #2 or #3 which I think of as s"good solid citizens" but not outstanding in any way. Thanks again for your comments.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Who cares if they don't match, they are absolutely amazing.
Love them, even the colors.


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

WOW! That is all I can say too. Those chairs are gorgeous. You really do beautiful work.


Belle1 said:


> When I joined KP last spring, I was surprised at all the talk of WIPs (unfinished projects). Early last fall I was talking with friends and feeling very smug when I announced that I had no unfinished projects. Everytime I get a little full of myself, Mother Nature reminds me that humble is really a good characteristic. So the story goes like this.
> 
> Way back in 1977 I found a sample of bargello work that I fell in love with. I had never done anything using bargello so I gave it a try and decided then that I should make chair covers to a dining room set which I didnt even have at the time. I bought enough materials (yarn, canvas, etc) to do a set of 12 chairs and great enthusiasm started working on the covers. After finishing chair cover #1 (approx. 30 square), life intervened with moves, family and career so fast forward to 1994, when I started the second chair cover. Before I finished chair cover #2, once again another move, etc. etc. Now fast forward to 2011 and last October when I decided I needed to use my needlepoint frames. Yep, there was the unfinished 2nd chair cover  still on the frames. And what did I immediately notice? Chair cover #2 not only was not a duplicate of the first pattern, I had worked it in needlepoint stitch rather than in bargello. Now what to do?? Not only was I humbled by having made such outrageous claims about unfinished projects, but I now was reminded of a project that was huge in scope, but one where the work/effort in the chair cover #2 was inconsistent with the 1st chair cover.
> 
> ...


----------



## frogzone (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow these are great i particularly like the diagonal weave, well done.


----------



## audlox (Jul 11, 2012)

Just getting back to my saved editions of Knitting Paradise forums. How about doing a table runner with some of the yarn.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous work Belle and I love the tablecloth too &#128158;


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful work! Love the varied designs!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Great story! Personally, the appeal they have for me is the fact that they aren't 'matchy matchy' - kudos to you for completing the project after so many years, stunning work.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

I join the chorus of Wow! and Amazing! Beautiful interplay of colors!


----------



## gdiane (Sep 17, 2014)

These are gorgeous. I love the colors and designs. Well worth the wait I would say.


----------



## eldalily (Jan 3, 2015)

wow! Theyre so beatiful!!!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow now that is really stunning love the colours!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, I think these are fantastic! Love the fact that they all have the same basic colors and design idea but each is unique! Just fabulous!


----------

